

When your city doesn’t have a lot of ‘startup talent’ - genystartup
http://college2startup.tumblr.com/post/8429337505/when-your-city-doesnt-have-a-lot-of-startup-talent

======
rpwilcox
Went expecting a whiny article, but it's actually pretty good (mentioning
telecommuting and a few local things you can do to get yourself in contact
with the right people for your job).

+1

